# Skill, σκιλ, ικανότητα;



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Πριν από αρκετό καιρό, είχα κάνει μετάφραση στα Mobisodes του Lost. Ήταν ένα συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο που είχε μια προβληματική έκφραση, που θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει καλό αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά. Ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής:

_"It's been a long time since I had anybody with a little skill to play against"_

Μετέφρασα ως εξής:

_"Είχα καιρό να παίξω με κάποιον που έχει ένα κάποιο σκιλ στο σκάκι"._

Το πρώτο μέρος είναι εύκολο, γιατί συνηθίζουμε το προσωπικό στα ελληνικά, αντί του απρόσωπου (πάει καιρός). Το "a little" το έκανα "ένα κάποιο" αλλά αυτό που καίει είναι το "σκιλ". Ο λόγος που το άφησα έτσι είναι... δυο λόγοι. Πρώτον, η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται έτσι ακριβώς εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεύτερον, δεν ήθελα να αντικαταστήσω το ουσιαστικό με επίθετο (με κάποιον που είναι ικανός/καλός σκακιστής/στο σκάκι). Φρονώ ότι αυτό δεν αποδίδει πιστά το νόημα της χρήσης του "skill" ενώ σκοτώνει τελείως το "a little skill". Ναι, μπορείς να μεταφράσεις "κάπως καλός" αλλά προσωπικά δεν μ' αρέσει αυτή η έκφραση και την βρίσκω οξύμωρη. Κι αυτό γιατί "κάπως καλός" σημαίνει πως δεν είναι ακριβώς καλός, άρα είναι μέτριος προς καλός και το "μέτριος" έχει αρνητική χροιά.

Το αγκάθι βέβαια είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση το "skill" ως ικανότητα. Γι' αυτό και ρωτάω: υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λέξη που να μπορεί να αποδώσει το skill σε αυτού του είδους την χρήση;


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

Εγώ προσωπικά θα μετέφραζα "Καιρό είχα να βρω συμπαίκτη/αντίπαλο που να ξέρει έστω και λίγο σκάκι".

Αλλά όσο αφορά το skill ειδικά, αν και χρησιμοποιείται όντως προφορικά εδώ και χρόνια, δεν το είχα ξαναδεί γραμμένο στα Ελληνικά, και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, μου κάθεται πολύ άσχημα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Γενικά στο skill πολλές φορές ταιριάζει το "δεξιότητα" περισσότερο από το "ικανότητα". Να αντιπροτείνω άλλη λέξη, με διατήρηση της συντακτικής δομής της εν λόγω πρότασης δε μπορώ δυστυχώς, για διάφορους λόγους (ένας απ' τους οποίους είναι πως δεν πολυσυμφωνώ με τη διατήρηση της σύνταξης).


----------



## pontios (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Hellegennes,

I follow your posts with interest.

Firstly, just sidetracking for a minute ..
Το κάποιον που έχει ένα κάποιο ..the κάποιον followed by κάποιο part of the sentence, I could be way off the mark of course, but it doesn't sound/look right to me (in my very humble opinion as I'm hearing it with my untrained Greek ear). 

Δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει ταλέντο (and I offer this tentatively, as an alternative to σκιλ) και ορισμένο (αντί για ένα κάποιο - due to my possibly misplaced reasoning).

So maybe ..
Είχα καιρό να παίξω με κάποιον που έχει ένα ορισμένο ταλέντο στο σκάκι.

You probably had your reasons for not choosing ταλέντο as it's an obvious choice, and I'm probably missing something which will become clearer when you respond.


----------



## pontios (Sep 17, 2011)

Also ..It's been a long time since I had anybody with a little skill to play against ..
νομίζω ταιριάζει έχω καιρό .. αντί είχα καιρό. 

I should provide my reasons for the above too... it sounds like he hasn't played against him/her yet (or at least the possibility exists that they haven't played against each other yet) .. είχα (to my untrained Greek ear again) implies they have definitely played a game against each other already. 
If the sentence was .. it's been a long time since I last played someone with the skill you just exhibited .. then είχα would have sounded correct to me.

It's possible that he/she has heard that his/her potential opponent has a certain skill level or (e.g. by knowing their chess ranking etc).. without having actually played them.

.. again this is all speculative and based on my yet to be attained Greek sensibilities - and it's all based on that one sentence you've provided without any other information.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Η χρήση του σκιλ με παραξενεύει. Τα μάλα, που λένε.
{Το σκάκι, πού είναι στο πρωτότυπο;}

Η φράση σε καθωσπρέπει σκακιστική διατύπωση θα ήταν κτγμ κάτι σαν: _Είχα καιρό να παίξω με κάποιον που (να) καταλαβαίνει (από) σκάκι_, αλλά σε γνήσια σκακιστική σλανγκ είναι: _Είχα καιρό να παίξω με κάποιον που να ξέρει να κουνάει τα ξυλάκια._ :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Στη μετάφραση διαλόγων είναι ωραίο να βρίσκουμε τι θα ακουγόταν φυσιολογικό όταν θα το έλεγε ο άλφα ή ο βήτα ήρωάς μας. Δηλαδή, σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αποδόσεις όπως _δεξιότητα_ ή _δεινότητα_ για το _skill_, αλλά δεν γίνονταν εύκολα μέρος μιας καθημερινής διατύπωσης. Ύστερα, σκέφτηκα το _ταλέντο_, που είπε και ο Pontios, αλλά φοβήθηκα ότι θα με κατηγορούσαν ότι το προδίδω. Πέρασα μετά στις πιο απλές διατυπώσεις με ρήματα και επίθετα (αν και ποτέ δεν θα σκεφτόμουν τα ξυλάκια).

Αλλά άλλο θέλω να πω: έναν τύπο (χαρακτήρα) που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά σε μεταφράσεις διαλόγων (σε μυθιστορήματα, θεατρικά, ταινίες κ.λπ.) είναι ο τύπος που πετάει συνέχεια αγγλικές λέξεις στο λόγο του. Τέτοιους έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν έχουμε στις αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες, όπου όλος ο λόγος τους είναι μια αγγλικούρα. Ας πούμε: «Πρέπει να έχεις τα απαραίτητα σκιλ, και να ανοίγεις το καπάκι και να ξέρεις πού είναι το προσέσορ και αν δουλεύει το φαν και, μπάι δε γουέι, ρίχνε του κάνα ξεσκόνισμα κάθε τόσο, έχε ένα καν με αέρα να το φυσάς» (συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω έτσι, οπότε μπορεί να μην τα φτιάχνω και όσο φυσιολογικά θα έπρεπε).

Αν είναι να φτιάξουμε έναν τέτοιο χαρακτήρα, να τον βάλουμε να λέει «σκιλ». Αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 17, 2011)

Διαφωνώ κι εγώ με το "σκιλ", αλλά ήθελα τη γνώμη σας κυρίως για το "ένα κάποιο": δεν είναι αγγλισμός; Νομίζω ότι πέρασε στα Ελληνικά από τις μεταφράσεις του "a certain..." (ή ίσως παλιότερα, από τα Γαλλικά: "Un certain sourire", "un certain je-ne-sais-quoi"). Πιο φυσικό θα μου φαινόταν το "λίγο" της surfmad, ή το σκέτο "κάποιο", ή οι διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις του δόκτορα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

...να γνωρίζει έστω και λίγο από σκάκι... 

Και ξεπερνιέται και το σκιλ και το κάπως... ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις παρατηρήσεις. Μερικές παρατηρήσεις.

Πολύ παρατηρητικός ο drsiebenmal που είδε ότι το σκάκι δεν αναφέρεται στο πρωτότυπο. 
Ναι, δεν αναφέρεται, αλλά τα δυο πρόσωπα της σκηνής παίζουν σκάκι. Θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να εμφανίζεται στην συγκεκριμένη πρόταση.

Το είχα αντί έχω, που επισημαίνει ο Πόντιος είναι επίσης σωστό. "Έχω" χρησιμοποίησα, αλλά το αντέγραψα λάθος, εδώ.

Η διαφωνία μου με την έκφραση "έστω και λίγο" έχει να κάνει με το ότι στην διατύπωσή του ο ήρωας κάνει ξεκάθαρο ότι ο αντίπαλός του κατέχει τα βασικά από το σκάκι και ξέρει αυτό το κάτι έξτρα που του δίνει την δυνατότητα να ξαφνιάσει έναν καλό παίκτη. Αυτός που "νιώθει" λίγο παραπάνω από τον απλό γνώστη· που "κάτι πάει να κάνει".

Το ταλέντο δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει στο σκάκι αν και αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Ούτε ο ήρωας εδώ μοιάζει να έχει ταλέντο, όπως κι αν αυτό ορίζεται (στο τέλος πάει να κάνει μια επίθεση που αποτυγχάνει).

Τέλος, μού αρέσει η προσέγγιση του nickel. Και νομίζω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος χαρακτήρας θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει σ' αυτό το προφίλ.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 17, 2011)

Αν άκουγα κάποιον να κάνει λόγο για σκιλ σε κάτι, αυτόματα θα θεωρούσα πως αναφέρεται σε παιχνίδια τύπου MMORPG, ιδιαίτερα αυτά που πατάνε σε παλιότερα pen-'n'-paper RPG (ή όχι). 

Αν δεν είχε καμία σχέση μ' αυτά, τότε θα υπέθετα πως α) πρόκειται για έλληνα της διασποράς, ή β) αλλοδαπό (ασχέτως εθνικότητας) που είναι ακόμη στο στάδιο εκμάθησης ελληνικών, γ) άτομο που πάει να πουλάει μούρη, ή (για να' μαστε δίκαιοι) σαρκάζει ή αυτοσαρκάζεται. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει μεν, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο κοινό. 

Οπωσδήποτε, αν άκουγα κάποιον χαρακτήρα του Lost πλην του Hurley να μιλάει έτσι, θα σπαζόμουνα. Αν μιλάει ο Hurley, πάω πάσο και απλά προσπέρνα αυτό το σχόλιο. 

Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση (μιλάει οποιοσδήποτε πλην του Hurley), εγώ θα μετάφραζα «...που να σκαμπάζει από σκάκι».


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

Με το σκαμπάζει του Κάδμιου, ταιριάζει και το χαμπαριάζει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Πάντως, τα:

να καταλαβαίνει από σκάκι
να σκαμπάζει από σκάκι
να ξέρει να κουνάει τα ξυλάκια
να γνωρίζει έστω και λίγο από σκάκι
μπορεί άνετα να περιγράφουν επίπεδο elementary.

Το _skill_ παραπέμπει σε ένα επίπεδο παραπάνω. Και γλωσσικά και νοηματικά απαιτεί κάτι περισσότερο από βασικές γνώσεις. Κι εμένα, που έχω να παίξω σκάκι 45 χρόνια, αν με βάλεις να παίξω με κάποιον που σκαμπάζει, θα σκυλοβαρεθώ. Εγώ (νομίζω ότι) ανήκω στην κατηγορία with a little skill. Ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω από τα βασικά.

Μήπως λοιπόν:
Είχα καιρό να παίξω σκάκι με κάποιον που δεν είναι πρωτάρης.
Και τέτοια παρόμοια.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 17, 2011)

Τότε «που να του κόβει και λίγο από σκάκι». :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

I like...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Το _να ξέρει να κουνάει τα ξυλάκια_ μπορεί να είναι παραπάνω από elementary. Πολύ παραπάνω:

Παραδείγματα χρήσης (δικά μου):

α) Πού πας, ρε Καραμήτρο; Χτες δεν ήξερες καλά καλά πώς κουνιούνται τα ξυλάκια.

αλλά και:

β) Έτσι που κουνούσε τα ξυλάκια ο Φίσερ, δεν τα κουνάει κανείς παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής από τότε.

Α, και δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν (του χώρου) να λέει «αυτουνού του κόβει από σκάκι». Σόρι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Στο (β) αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι τη διαφορά την κάνει το _έτσι_, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

ΟΚ, τότε... _κάθε παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής ξέρει να κουνάει τα ξυλάκια._

Χμμμ... επαινετικό και αυτονόητο. Κάπως θα ονομάζεται αυτό το φαινόμενο. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Understatement;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση (μιλάει οποιοσδήποτε πλην του Hurley), εγώ θα μετάφραζα «...που να σκαμπάζει από σκάκι».


 
Ο Μπεν μιλάει στον Τζακ ενώ παίζουν σκάκι.



Cadmian said:


> Τότε «που να του κόβει και λίγο από σκάκι». :)



Δεν είναι κακό, αλλά θυμήσου ότι είναι διάλογος σε ταινία. Άρα ο υπότιτλος πρέπει να είναι μαζεμένος. Ιδού το mobisode:


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Αν άκουγα κάποιον να κάνει λόγο για σκιλ σε κάτι, αυτόματα θα θεωρούσα πως αναφέρεται σε παιχνίδια τύπου MMORPG, ιδιαίτερα αυτά που πατάνε σε παλιότερα pen-'n'-paper RPG (ή όχι).
> 
> Αν δεν είχε καμία σχέση μ' αυτά, τότε θα υπέθετα πως α) πρόκειται για έλληνα της διασποράς, ή β) αλλοδαπό (ασχέτως εθνικότητας) που είναι ακόμη στο στάδιο εκμάθησης ελληνικών, γ) άτομο που πάει να πουλάει μούρη, ή (για να' μαστε δίκαιοι) σαρκάζει ή αυτοσαρκάζεται. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει μεν, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο κοινό.
> 
> ...


 
Μ'αρέσει το σχόλιό σου Cadmian, θα συμφωνήσω για τα RPG και για το "που να σκαμπάζει". Όμως γιατί πλην του Hurley? Επειδή θα συνέβαινε το γ από τη λίστα σου, στο επίπεδο του (αυτο)σαρκασμού; Δεν είναι τόσο δήθεν ο Hugo, ούτε καν σε χιούμορ :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Δεν διάβασα το νήμα με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, από Lost δεν σκαμπάζω γρυ (παρότι κάποτε είχα υποτιτλίσει για το ντιβιντί τον σχολιασμό ενός επεισοδίου του από τους σεναριογράφους) και αντιμετωπίζω αυτή την ερώτηση όχι με την άνεση της εκ των υστέρων διδακτικής ανάλυσης, αλλά στην πράξη, σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, με το άγχος του υποτιτλιστή που τον περιμένουν καμιά 800ριά υπότιτλοι ακόμα για να το κολ ε ντέι, οπότε δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να αφιερώσει όλα του τα σκίλια και περισσότερο χρόνο για μία όχι δα και καθοριστική ατάκα.

Κάτι λιγότερο από 4 δευτερόλεπτα διαρκεί η πρόταση στα αγγλικά, που με ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης 15 χαρακτήρες το δευτερόλεπτο σημαίνει όριο περίπου 60 χαρακτήρες για την ελληνική απόδοση. Οφδετόπ, λοιπόν:

Καιρό έχω να παίξω με κάποιον που σκαμπάζει κάτι παραπάνω (στο σκάκι).

58 χαρακτήρες (με τα κενά και την τελεία) χωρίς το " στο σκάκι" στην παρένθεση, 68 με την παρένθεση η οποία θα μπει μόνο εφόσον το επιτρέπει ο χωροχρόνος, αφού φαίνεται η σκακιέρα φαρδιά πλατιά στην οθόνη. Παρέμπ, η απόδοση που γράφει ο Ελληγεννής στο πρώτο ποστ έχει 66 χαρακτήρες, ενώ το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο έχει 78.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Καλή πρόταση. Εντελώς παράπλευρη ερώτηση: Είχα καιρό ή έχω καιρό; Ρωτάω γιατί η παρτίδα μοιάζει προς το τέλος της.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλή πρόταση. Εντελώς παράπλευρη ερώτηση: Είχα καιρό ή έχω καιρό; Ρωτάω γιατί η παρτίδα μοιάζει προς το τέλος της.


Πιθανότατα «είχα» θα 'βαζα εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη προσπαθώ να σκεφτω αν εχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει περί σκιλ στα ελλήνικος και δεν μπορώ, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί κανεις να μου εξηγήσει τι εχω χάσει τόσα χρόνια εκτός Ελλάδας. Είναι άραγε δάκτυλος Διαμαντοπούλου για καθιέρωση της αγγλικής από την πίσω πόρτα;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 17, 2011)

surfmadpig said:


> Μ'αρέσει το σχόλιό σου Cadmian, θα συμφωνήσω για τα RPG και για το "που να σκαμπάζει". Όμως γιατί πλην του Hurley? Επειδή θα συνέβαινε το γ από τη λίστα σου, στο επίπεδο του (αυτο)σαρκασμού; Δεν είναι τόσο δήθεν ο Hugo, ούτε καν σε χιούμορ :)



Δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό. Αλλά το να διαβάζω «έχει σκιλ» και να το λέει (και καλά) ο Τζακ ή ο Μπεν, είναι σαν ν' ακούω σαρανταφευγάρη να χρησιμοποιεί εκφράσεις εικοσάχρονων. Ας πούμε ότι ο Hurley δικαιολογείται να μιλάει έτσι λόγω ηλικίας και ταξικού μπαγκράουντ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πιθανότατα «είχα» θα 'βαζα εγώ.


 
+1, αφού η γνώμη του βασίζεται στην παρτίδα που έχει ήδη προχωρήσει. "Έχω" αν δεν έχουν ξαναπαίξει ή τώρα ξεκινάνε την παρτίδα και η γνώμη δεν βασίζεται σε απτές αποδείξεις, εκεί που μετράει.
Το είπα πως δεν το μελέτησα όπως πρέπει, δεν το είπα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από την άλλη προσπαθώ να σκεφτω αν εχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει περί σκιλ στα ελλήνικος και δεν μπορώ, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί κανεις να μου εξηγήσει τι εχω χάσει τόσα χρόνια εκτός Ελλάδας. Είναι άραγε δάκτυλος Διαμαντοπούλου για καθιέρωση της αγγλικής από την πίσω πόρτα;


 
Νεανική ορολογία. Φυσικά ξεκίνησε από παιχνίδια.


----------



## pontios (Sep 18, 2011)

Εφόσον βλέπουμε φανερά ότι παίζουν σκάκι .. και πρόκειται για υπότιτλο.,, δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει το ακόλουθο.. 
"Είχα καιρό να παίξω (σκάκι) με κάποιον άξιο". (28 - 33 χαρακτήρες)
η
"Καιρό είχα να βρω άξιο συμπαίκτη/αντίπαλο." (27 χαρακτήρες)

Νομίζω ταιριάζει και σπουδαίος ..
"Καιρό είχα να βρω σπουδαίο αντίπαλο" . ;

Ίσως και ..
Καιρό είχα να βρεθώ απέναντι σε σπουδαίο/άξιο αντίπαλο ;


----------



## pontios (Sep 18, 2011)

Τώρα που το σκέπτομαι .. 
Καιρό είχα να βρεθώ απέναντι σε σπουδαίο/άξιο αντίπαλο .. το απέναντι και αντίπαλο μαζί ίσως συνιστά ταυτολογία ;

Καιρό είχα να βρεθώ απέναντι σε σπουδαίο/άξιο παίκτη - ακούγεται καλύτερα ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

Καιρό είχα να παίξω σκάκι με γερό αντίπαλο.
Λιτά πράγματα σε καιρούς λιτότητας.


----------



## pontios (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καιρό είχα να παίξω σκάκι με γερό αντίπαλο.
> Λιτά πράγματα σε καιρούς λιτότητας.



Plain and simple, I like it !

But it can be simplified further as .."*It's been a long time since I had anybody with a little skill to play against*" doesn't contain the word chess, as it's obvious that a game of chess is being played.

So let's take it one step further - με αμείλικτη λιτότητα.
*Καιρό είχα να παίξω με γερό αντίπαλο.
*


----------

